# Roof Skinz



## roofing201 (Mar 16, 2014)

Does anybody know anything about the Roof Skinz Product? I have seen it and the product is impressive. Thoughts?


----------



## mym (Mar 16, 2014)

*Roof Skinz?*

I saw the website. Where can I get this? Can I get it at supply house?


----------



## roofing201 (Mar 16, 2014)

I made contact with them through a craigslist ad. They told me this is more of an exclusive deal to a select number of contractors. So I doubt any supply houses will carry it.


----------



## roofing201 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am moving forward and getting the certification. After talking with some of my storm buddies. One made a valid point. It doesnt matter what we think.Its what the homeowner thinks and wants. Most markets the homeowners want cash...lol.The truth of storm chasing.


----------



## hightechroofer (Sep 27, 2013)

*What a Joke*

Good luck with all that. Products like this are a joke and should not be sold as an alternative to a real, proper repair or replacement. Also as far as helping a contractor brand or get business? The name is awful and their website is a broken mess.


----------



## JakeD (Mar 30, 2014)

I just watched their video... they claim that it costs the homeowner nothing... Uhm, if the insurance company is paying for it... it still costs the customer their deductible... and is it certified by the roofing manufacturer? If it fails, who gets to deal with the warrantee?

What if you do a repair and then another storm comes through a tears up the roof, then how will the insurance company react? 

I am not sure I would jump on that solution. I see more problems than solutions.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am not that much sure about these Roof Skinz product.........Better be aware of that....


----------



## blackwaterfrog (May 1, 2014)

Roof Skinz started as Advanced Surfacing Industries, aka ASI in Dallas Tx. They recently created the Roof Skinz name. They claim to have developed the coating on the Space Shuttle yet there is no proof of it.
http://advancedsurfacestx.com

They have a shingle coating process where they apply a coating to and re-granulate only the hail damaged shingle.As of 2013 the process could only be used on granulated roofs. I know 3 guys in OKC who attempted to sell this service last year for about 3 months. In short, it did not go well, only 1 of the 3 guys managed to sign a contract and complete the work. The basic sales pitch is "the roof can be done for the ACV monies leaving the Homeowner to keep the holdback." The damaged shingles are not removed. The resurfaced material is quite strong but the problem is that homeowners are skeptical. The company claimed to have approval of insurance companies but never could prove it and their sales material was crap, mostly nonexistent.


----------



## oldtimer60 (May 2, 2014)

*roofskinz*

I have been doing this longer than most of you have been alive and I dont get into this internet crap. I have seen thousands of products come and go. I flew into Dallas and looked at this myself. Its real and I got myself certified. I doubled my sales force and tripled my sales already. My son showed me yall posts so I decided to jump on here. I know nothing of ASI or whomever yall are talking about. I have yet to collect a deductible or need too. My money is paid upfront. That saves me time and saved time is more money. This stuff works best for high deductible and the acv policies. Roofing in oklahoma is a waste of time. I will never go back to that state again. Yall need to be gettin certified and make you some money. Theres yalls some information from someone doing it.


----------

